# EXPERT INPUTS REQUIRED: Incorrect IELTS Test reference number on the EOI



## ict_pm (Apr 7, 2013)

Experts, 

I have a visa invite from DIAC based on WA SS. I have a total of 60 points and I haven't claimed any points for my English Language Ablities (IELTS). My IELTS language ability is 6.5. 

Instead of Test reference number, I quoted the IELTS reference number on the EOI and my EOI is frozen now and cant' change anytihng. As I said, I haven't claimed any points for my English language ability but it satisfies the WA SS levels of 6 and above.

Will I have problems during my visa process or I can submit form 1023 for any changes during the visa process?

TIA,

Cheers

J


----------



## Sarik (Apr 22, 2012)

ict_pm said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have a visa invite from DIAC based on WA SS. I have a total of 60 points and I haven't claimed any points for my English Language Ablities (IELTS). My IELTS language ability is 6.5.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I would highly appreciate if anyone could help me giving some advice. I also do apologies due to reply to this post as I don't know how to create a new post here! 

Actually, I have received an invitation from DIAC to apply for the visa subclass 190 based on my EOI. While applying in the online application today, I found that I did a typing mistake in my EOI. In the English Language section, I wrote my Test reference number: ‘12AU000123ABCD12’ instead of ‘12AU000123ABCD127G’ (‘7G’ is missing at the end). As far I understand, EOI information should be 100% same with e-visa application to successfully grant a visa. Therefore, I would be highly glad if anyone kindly advise what I can do in this stage? Should I apply for the visa with ‘corrected’ information and mention my case officer about the mistake in my EOI?

How did you manage in your case?

Looking for your help!


----------



## prashant.aggarwal (Sep 17, 2014)

Is there any update on this. I have also made a similar mistake and put wrong ielts refence number in EOI but correced the same while filling Visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Form 1023 with a scan copy of the IELTS TRF mentioning you entered this field instead of that, that and the fact that scores on the report match the EOI, plus the fact that the TRF date predates EOI, and all will be well ...... don't worry


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

oh man..This is a massive head****....however, my eoi had the following errors:
wrong country of birth,wrong uni start/end dates. As long as the points are not affected, it shouldnt be a problem. and you got tangible proofs you mistyped. 

I wrote a letter explaining them the mistakes when lodging the visa. CO only asked for Oz pcc and granted.

Best of luck.


----------

